# Gânganie, gâză, gândac



## Francelho

Bună. Încerc un cuvânt popular și comun pentru orice insectă sau animal de talie mică, la fel ca în engleză _bug_ sau în franceză _bestiole._ Am găsit _gânganie_, _gâză _și bineînțeles _gândac_; dar nu știu dacă cele două prime sunt într-adevărat cuvinte populare și cunoscute de toată lumea. Care folosiți voi?

Vă rog, corectați greșelile mele în română!


----------



## jazyk

Am găsit definiții un pic diferite în dicționar:

*GẤZĂ,* _gâze,_ s. f. Nume generic dat insectelor* mici zburătoare*.

*GÂNDÁC,* _gândaci,_ s. m. *1.* Nume generic dat insectelor* din ordinul coleopterelor sau al altor insecte asemănătoare cu coleopterele*.

*GÂNGÁNIE,* _gângănii,_ s. f. Nume generic dat i*nsectelor (sau, p. gener. animalelor) mici.* –

Sursă: dexonline.ro.

Poate cuvântul pe care îl încerci este gânganie.

*Pe* care* îl *folosiți voi?


----------



## farscape

Nu avem în română un cuvânt pentru insectă și/sau animal de talie mică, după cum nu cred că _bug_ se potrivește la animale.

Pentru insecte mici, gâză sau chiar gânganie sunt ok. Uneori alte caracteristici ale insectei determină terminologia: gândacul de Colorado e cam la fel de mare ca o gărgăriță, dar nimeni nu-i va spune gâză pentru că e un parazit foarte dăunător.


----------



## irinet

Absolut pe toate le folosim.


----------



## naicul

dar nu știu dacă cele două prime sunt într-adevărat cuvinte populare = dar nu știu dacă primele două sunt într-adevărat cuvinte populare.

Cât despre întrebare, le folosim pe toate și toate sunt cunoscute de vorbitorii limbii. În cazul în care te referi generic la insecte mici, probabil _gânganie _ar fi recomandat. Dar, daca nu trebuie sa fii foarte exact, nu se supără nimeni dacă folosești _gâză _chiar și pentru o insectă fără aripi.


----------



## irinet

Exact, naicul. _Gâza_ este o insectă înaripată. Şi dacă ar fi să vorbim despre _diferențe_, aş adăuga o părere de cititor înrăit şi anume că, _gângania poate avea şi _o _conotație negativă_, pe când _gâza_ este o insectă _micuță_, simpatică deci are _conotații pozitive_.

Aş numi oricând un _gândac sau o muscă o gânganie_. Dar şi _Vaca Domnului _totuşi poate fi o _gânganie_.

Dar despre un _țânțar_ nu aş spune că e o _gâză_ ci, tot o _gânganie.
_
Oricum, cel mai folosit dintre toate cred că este _insectă_.


----------



## Francelho

Mulţumesc mult, pentru răspunsurile şi pentru corecţii!


----------



## jazyk

Mai bun: Mulţumesc mult pentru răspunsuri şi (pentru) corectări/corecturi!

După prepoziții fără determinare nu se folosește articolul hotărât (o excepție este prepoziția _cu_). Cu articolul hotărât:

Mulţumesc mult pentru răspunsuri*le* şi pentru corectări*le*/corecturi*le* *voastre*!


----------



## Francelho

Tens razão! Obrigado!


----------

